# Help Identifying Trespasser



## TGB (Feb 27, 2013)

This guy was caught on my game camera in the Angleton area. Any help Identifying him would be appreciated.


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Filed a report?


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Bring to the Angleton High School at about 2:50 with a 50 dollar bill and you will find out real quick.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Man boobs- should be easy to locate


----------



## jimmyjames4900 (Mar 19, 2007)

Walk around Walmart sometime around first of month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Cowboy boots, Cabela's cap, Under Armour shirt.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Wearing shorts?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

No shorts.

Pants tucked into his boots.

TH


----------



## jimmyjames4900 (Mar 19, 2007)

Like to show off necklace, is there a reward yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So what did he do? Steal something? No gun, so probably ly not hunting. 

Looks like shorts. You can see the bottom of the shorts by his right knee.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Lost? Out for hike? Short cut to other land? Bird watching? He might just be doing something besides trouble.


----------



## jimmyjames4900 (Mar 19, 2007)

New CrossFit class 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Do you have "No Trespassing" signs or "purple paint" posted on the perimeter of your land?


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

tstorm5 said:


> Lost? Out for hike? Short cut to other land? Bird watching? He might just be doing something besides trouble.


He's trespassing is what he is doing. I wouldn't be happy either. I wouldn't go snooping around other peoples property/ranch unless I had permission from landowner. I would be looking for him too if he were on my property. Good luck and go get him. I like the idea about going to the local High School.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Chasinit69 said:


> Bring to the Angleton High School at about 2:50 with a 50 dollar bill and you will find out real quick.


More like a case o cerveza.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

Where, in the Angleton area, was this taken? I am also in the area and will ask around if anyone recognizes him.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Definitely bird watching...... I've seen those type before!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Your not being serious are you?? Maybe he spotted a see-saw and thought it was a park you mean?? 



bwguardian said:


> Do you have "No Trespassing" signs or "purple paint" posted on the perimeter of your land?


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

My youngest is a junior at Angleton and didn't recognize him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Your not being serious are you?? Maybe he spotted a see-saw and thought it was a park you mean??


Absolutely, said individual is not trespassing by law unless there are no trespassing signs or purple paint posted...or if asked to leave and does not.


----------



## SaltyBones (Mar 17, 2009)

Too early to hunt for sheds?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I find it amazing TGB joined in 2013 yet this is his first and only post. And has not been in here since to answer anyone's questions.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> I find it amazing TGB joined in 2013 yet this is his first and only post. And has not been in here since to answer anyone's questions.


I don't know TGB, but I have been corresponding with him via PMs for the last couple of days. Turns out we hunt less than a mile from each other and have shared some photos and stories of what we have dealt with in the same area. He has been in contact with BCSO and TPWD to report this incident.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well I hope he finds the dude. But he should come in here and give an update, after all he did ask for eveyone's help.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

texastkikker said:


> He's trespassing is what he is doing. I wouldn't be happy either. I wouldn't go snooping around other peoples property/ranch unless I had permission from landowner. I would be looking for him too if he were on my property. Good luck and go get him. I like the idea about going to the local High School.


Well its kind of hard to say he's snooping around with only this pic to go on. Heck his car could be broke down and he is just taking a shortcut to town. Or he could be headed out to his top secret weed patch. We may never know.


----------



## 2GemsRanch (Jun 27, 2015)

tstorm5 said:


> Well its kind of hard to say he's snooping around with only this pic to go on. Heck his car could be broke down and he is just taking a shortcut to town. Or he could be headed out to his top secret weed patch. We may never know.


Hell, he could be headed to your mistresses house:walkingsm


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> Absolutely, said individual is not trespassing by law unless there are no trespassing signs or purple paint posted...or if asked to leave and does not.


Uhhhh......your wrong....


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> Uhhhh......your wrong....


No, it's the law...not saying the authorities over look it, but it is the law.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Texas Criminal Trespass statute: http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/PE/htm/PE.30.htm

Sec. 30.05. CRIMINAL TRESPASS. (a) A person commits an offense if the person enters or remains on or in property of another, including residential land, agricultural land, a recreational vehicle park, a building, or an aircraft or other vehicle, without effective consent and the person:
(1) had notice that the entry was forbidden; or
(2) received notice to depart but failed to do so.
(b) For purposes of this section:
(1) "Entry" means the intrusion of the entire body.
(2) "Notice" means:
(A) oral or written communication by the owner or someone with apparent authority to act for the owner;
(B) fencing or other enclosure obviously designed to exclude intruders or to contain livestock;
(C) a sign or signs posted on the property or at the entrance to the building, reasonably likely to come to the attention of intruders, indicating that entry is forbidden; 
(D) the placement of identifying purple paint marks on trees or posts on the property, provided that the marks are:
(i) vertical lines of not less than eight inches in length and not less than one inch in width;
(ii) placed so that the bottom of the mark is not less than three feet from the ground or more than five feet from the ground; and
(iii) placed at locations that are readily visible to any person approaching the property and no more than:
(a) 100 feet apart on forest land; or
(b) 1,000 feet apart on land other than forest land; or
(E) the visible presence on the property of a crop grown for human consumption that is under cultivation, in the process of being harvested, or marketable if harvested at the time of entry.
(3) "Shelter center" has the meaning assigned by Section 51.002, Human Resources Code.
(4) "Forest land" means land on which the trees are potentially valuable for timber products.
(5) "Agricultural land" has the meaning assigned by Section 75.001, Civil Practice and Remedies Code.
(6) "Superfund site" means a facility that:
(A) is on the National Priorities List established under Section 105 of the federal Comprehensive Environmental Response, Compensation, and Liability Act of 1980 (42 U.S.C. Section 9605); or
(B) is listed on the state registry established under Section 361.181, Health and Safety Code.
(7) "Critical infrastructure facility" means one of the following, if completely enclosed by a fence or other physical barrier that is obviously designed to exclude intruders:
(A) a chemical manufacturing facility;
(B) a refinery;
(C) an electrical power generating facility, substation, switching station, electrical control center, or electrical transmission or distribution facility;
(D) a water intake structure, water treatment facility, wastewater treatment plant, or pump station;
(E) a natural gas transmission compressor station;
(F) a liquid natural gas terminal or storage facility;
(G) a telecommunications central switching office;
(H) a port, railroad switching yard, trucking terminal, or other freight transportation facility;
(I) a gas processing plant, including a plant used in the processing, treatment, or fractionation of natural gas; or
(J) a transmission facility used by a federally licensed radio or television station.
(8) "Protected freshwater area" has the meaning assigned by Section 90.001, Parks and Wildlife Code.
(9) "Recognized state" means another state with which the attorney general of this state, with the approval of the governor of this state, negotiated an agreement after determining that the other state:
(A) has firearm proficiency requirements for peace officers; and
(B) fully recognizes the right of peace officers commissioned in this state to carry weapons in the other state.
(10) "Recreational vehicle park" has the meaning assigned by Section 13.087, Water Code.
(11) "Residential land" means real property improved by a dwelling and zoned for or otherwise authorized for single-family or multifamily use.
(c) Repealed by Acts 2009, 81st Leg., R.S., Ch. 1138, Sec. 4, eff. September 1, 2009.
(d) An offense under this section is:
(1) a Class B misdemeanor, except as provided by Subdivisions (2) and (3);
(2) a Class C misdemeanor, except as provided by Subdivision (3), if the offense is committed:
(A) on agricultural land and within 100 feet of the boundary of the land; or
(B) on residential land and within 100 feet of a protected freshwater area; and
(3) a Class A misdemeanor if:
(A) the offense is committed:
(i) in a habitation or a shelter center;
(ii) on a Superfund site; or
(iii) on or in a critical infrastructure facility; or
(B) the person carries a deadly weapon during the commission of the offense.
(e) It is a defense to prosecution under this section that the actor at the time of the offense was:
(1) a firefighter or emergency medical services personnel, as defined by Section 773.003, Health and Safety Code, acting in the lawful discharge of an official


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

So I guess the lease I'm on needs to paint some trees around 16,000 acres if they want to continue to keep tresspassers off.....thats a lot of trees...


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Lowe's has some very nice shades of purple.........


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

if it's fenced, as to contain livestock, then that constitutes "NOTICE" of private property. Purple paint not required.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> So I guess the lease I'm on needs to paint some trees around 16,000 acres if they want to continue to keep tresspassers off.....thats a lot of trees...


That's why Texas adopted the purple paint law in the mid 90's...for large acreage protection, so as not to either have to fence or post no trespassing signage. If you catch them and ask them to leave, it is criminal trespassing if they don't. Throw a gun into the picture and it becomes a whole different scenario.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

He's got one of them Taliban beards. Be very careful my friend....


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Did I miss the part where someone comes back and say's, "Uuuuh...My bad, you were right and I was wrong?


----------



## jimmyjames4900 (Mar 19, 2007)

wildbill said:


> I don't know TGB, but I have been corresponding with him via PMs for the last couple of days. Turns out we hunt less than a mile from each other and have shared some photos and stories of what we have dealt with in the same area. He has been in contact with BCSO and TPWD to report this incident.


Yea BCSO will get right on that, if he needs follow up info and can't reach at office number go to smithhearts at lunch and talk to them cause they make darn sure not to skip any meals. I have has a person in custody handcuffed and waiting on BCSO to take into custody for felony theft of firearm and theft of money over $3k along with number out high dollar items. All they wanted was the gun and magically it has now disappears and the convected perp only served 3 months. Da here will pled down anything to continue her 100% convection rate so it's free reign in Brazoria County.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2GemsRanch (Jun 27, 2015)

tstorm5 said:


> Did I miss the part where someone comes back and say's, "Uuuuh...My bad, you were right and I was wrong?


Dont hold your breath. I dont think anyone shares your opinion


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

He probably was just retrieving his quadcopter, he was scoping out you land for a future break in, but it got out of range. So he was just retrieving his property.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

It said a fence was good enough. Whether to keep cattle in or out.


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

He works at the seafood place on the right of HWY 35. 
From a source of a buddy of mine.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

